# ASA London, Kentucky shoot schedule



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

What is the reason for moving all the Bow Novice & Open "C" shooters to Sat only?? We can all speculate but I would like to hear from someone who knows.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> What is the reason for moving all the Bow Novice & Open "C" shooters to Sat only?? We can all speculate but I would like to hear from someone who knows.


Well i shoot Open C and to be honest, it kinda gives me the "Redheaded step child Complex" but in another way, we've not been able to shoot the Simm's course in our last 2 events due to range times and over flow of people, at least this will allow us to do it on Sunday. Its just a little rougher shooting it all in the same day. Around here at our local shoots, 25 targets is usually the max targets set out on a course. I guess this means i'll have to shoot alot more arrows and build up some endurence for 40 targets. Oh well, i was looking to move up to Open B class next year anyway. :tongue: Good luck to everyone going. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

DBiggers-I shoot in the Traditional class. We shoot all 40 on Saturday and typically are done by 11:00. A lot of work and you are traveling fast. One advantage to shooting them like that is that if you are on a roll you can keep it going. Many times I have seen folks light it up on Saturday then crash and burn on Sunday. Look at it this way, if you are done on Saturday evening you have some options for Sunday. Sleep in,go out and play while everyone else shoots(practice range & apparently the Simms should be open), have plenty of time to check out all the vendors with out standing in line or if you want you can head on home early. So far this year except for Florida I have been in my own bed sometime on Saturday night. BTW all the drives for me have been 12-15 hours one way so far.


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

So are ASA shoots quicker than IBO? I am aboyt 2.5 hours north of London and am thinking about going down but I gotta tell you I can not wait for 30 min for a target: I don't have the patience and I get cold. 

Do you have to preregister?

I have never shot ASA but shoot Hunter class IBO, what would my class be?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

The way I understand it is.There is some Open C shooters shooting on Sunday morning, 0nly the Sunday afternoon groups were reverted back to Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bowmender said:


> The way I understand it is.There is some Open C shooters shooting on Sunday morning, 0nly the Sunday afternoon groups were reverted back to Saturday afternoon.


ASA's website say's in black and white that Open C is SATURDAY ONLY.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Fortancient- ASA shoots go alot quicker than IBO due to the shotgun start. No waiting for an hour to shoot target one. Generally it takes 3.5 hours to shoot 20. As for class IBO Hunter is between ASA's Bownovice and Hunter for yardage. ASA Hunter shoot 40 max and Bownovice shoots 30 max. There are no restrictions on arrows with fletching and points. Just remember ASA has a 280 speed limit and adjust your bow accordingly. Come on out and have fun.


----------



## damitboy (Apr 29, 2008)

My first and only tournament was in Augusta at the ASA Pro-am. I shot the bow novice class, and it came off well. Shooting in the morning and afternoon was really no big deal and as an above post said, it gives you time to mingle and check vendors out. It gave me time to talk with and buy an AEP stablizer system for my bow :wink:.

We shot each round in about 2 1/2 hrs and the most we had to wait to shoot the next target was just a couple of minutes, real smooth flowing tournament and a very pleasant experience being my first tourney.

Dave


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

Bubba Dean said:


> Fortancient- ASA shoots go alot quicker than IBO due to the shotgun start. No waiting for an hour to shoot target one. Generally it takes 3.5 hours to shoot 20. As for class IBO Hunter is between ASA's Bownovice and Hunter for yardage. ASA Hunter shoot 40 max and Bownovice shoots 30 max. There are no restrictions on arrows with fletching and points. Just remember ASA has a 280 speed limit and adjust your bow accordingly. Come on out and have fun.


I believe that I will. Are the distances known? I am not good at judging (at least to be competitive with IBO guys) yardage as I always have used a rangefinder before I draw on an animal (usually off by a few yards). 

Does one have to preregister or can you show up and shoot? I wish there were more ASA shoots around.

I dont think I am anywhere near 280 but I will chrono. So you shoot two days? I would like just to shoot I think and maybe not turn my score in. With IBO I generally consider it a range-use fee.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

bowmender said:


> The way I understand it is.There is some Open C shooters shooting on Sunday morning. 0nly the Sunday afternoon groups were reverted back to Saturday afternoon.



The last sentence of this post is wrong. Sorry, I was not trying to mislead anyone. I just got some bad info.


----------



## damitboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Fortancient said:


> I believe that I will. Are the distances known? I am not good at judging (at least to be competitive with IBO guys) yardage as I always have used a rangefinder before I draw on an animal (usually off by a few yards).
> 
> Does one have to preregister or can you show up and shoot? I wish there were more ASA shoots around.
> 
> I dont think I am anywhere near 280 but I will chrono. So you shoot two days? I would like just to shoot I think and maybe not turn my score in. With IBO I generally consider it a range-use fee.


If you shoot ASA bow novice, the distances are known, and you shoot twice on Saturday. One 20 target round at 8am and another at 3pm, if they schedule it like they did in Augusta. Hell man, turn your score sheet in, ya never know how it will go. And most of all, have fun! Your gonna love it.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Fortancient said:


> I believe that I will. Are the distances known? I am not good at judging (at least to be competitive with IBO guys) yardage as I always have used a rangefinder before I draw on an animal (usually off by a few yards).
> 
> Does one have to preregister or can you show up and shoot? I wish there were more ASA shoots around.
> 
> I dont think I am anywhere near 280 but I will chrono. So you shoot two days? I would like just to shoot I think and maybe not turn my score in. With IBO I generally consider it a range-use fee.


You do not have to pre-register , but it does make it a lot quicker for you. you will not have to stand in line.
If you shoot Bow Novice, I think it is Known distance both ranges. Then of course the Sims Known Distance shoot.
The Friday team shoot is also a Hoot, you are allowed to discuss distance w/team members on that day.
There is hardy no waiting from target to target, it is ran very smoothly. And a really nice atmosphere . all in all makes for a super time!!


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. 

So is the Limb Saver known distance a practice course?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Fortancient said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> So is the Limb Saver known distance a practice course?


No, Limb Saver is a seperate event. you compete against persons in your class. you can shoot as many times as you wish. just pay the shooter fee to shoot the 10 targets.


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

Well I am gonna do it. Will likely stay with relatives just a bit west of there (Somerset) but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You'll have a great time.....ASA is top notch. Not that the other org. are bad... Just ASA ( I ) feel goes above and beyond then the others.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

*asa lifetime membership*

If you are a lifetime member of the ASA you get prefered shoot times in these classes 11:00 Sat. and 8:00 on Sun.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

asa lifetime membership

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you are a lifetime member of the ASA you get prefered shoot times in these classes 11:00 Sat. and 8:00 on Sun. 

What classes are you talking about?


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Fortancient--The ASA is a top notch organization. You WIll have a blast.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

It looks like ASA is punishing shooters in Bow novice and open c classes.This is totally WRONG.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

When can u register for the team shoot....?


----------



## bowhuntntxn (May 1, 2006)

treeman,
how is this punishment?? you get to finish a day early, and possibly be gone from the event before there is a lot of waiting around. Also, it might actually free up ranges that they need if they are space constrained. I do not understand the punishment part. You shoot 60 arrows at an indoor event, and all they are asking for is 40 known distances in 1 day, with a break in between sets.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> It looks like ASA is punishing shooters in Bow novice and open c classes.This is totally WRONG.



At least they dont punish you by making you shoot 4" fletch (1970's) like others do their initial classes. I'm sure its all made to make you want to move up! No one is stopping you from shooting Hunter or Open B


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

jwolfe78 said:


> When can u register for the team shoot....?



NOW with the ASA.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

bowhuntntxn said:


> treeman,
> how is this punishment?? you get to finish a day early, and possibly be gone from the event before there is a lot of waiting around. Also, it might actually free up ranges that they need if they are space constrained. I do not understand the punishment part. You shoot 60 arrows at an indoor event, and all they are asking for is 40 known distances in 1 day, with a break in between sets.


Punishment might be the wrong word, but I know where he's coming from. It causes some synchronization issues with other shooters you might be car pooling with to and from the event. Most of us do carpool with other shooters. But shoot Open B or Open A and be right back in sync. 

I don't think finishing early is a goal of most. Driving that far, you want the entire experience and not having it cut a day short.

The "break" between shoots is a problem, too. What do you do with yourself for that 3-4 hours ? Shoot some more ? Go back to the hotel ? Sit around and do nothing ? What do you do while your buddies shoot Sunday AM ? Your reward is you have to get up at 5:00 and go with them since they shoot early and you have no other ride.

Look for record entry counts into Hunter, Open B, and Open A classes. That might, however, be a good thing. I think Open A is the place to be anyway. No known yardage. My class, Senior Open, will be all unknown next year.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

TANC- As I stated before I shoot in the Traditional class and we are done by 11:00 or so EVERY shoot. That leaves me with all of Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning with nothing to do. Nothing, Bologna, there is plenty to do. On Sunday you have the vendors to yourself, most of the time unless you wait too long the practice range and the bags are wide open. Get around you might just make a new friend or two. Plus due to ASA format you can go out and watch the folks you came with shoot or go watch the Pros. If none of that works for ya you can always take a nap.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

The one time I got to shoot an ASA event, we did both in one day like is scheduled now. It wasn't a problem at all to shoot them like that. I understand about your timing with others...my wife shoots at 11 on Saturday then 8 on Sunday. All day Saturday is taken up, but that's okay...we'll be visiting the vendors on Friday and Sunday. :wink: I'm sure I can find something to do to fill my extra time...got some friends from Louisiana that will be there I can catch up with.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

To me, the physical ability to make 40 shots in a given day is not the problem. By the time you hit the warmup bags and shoot your 20 targets and shoot the SIMS range and try out that new release or adjust your sight you've probably shot near 100 for the day. However, having to keep the mental side of your game completely in tune for 40 targets is a little more difficult. Everyone kows how much stress can take out of you. Another thing to keep in mind is the fact that all of the shoots left tend to be a little on the HOT side. I understand the Classic will be the old format but the other 2 shoot will not. Add 90+ degree heat into the equation and I think there are going to be some shooters that are not going to be happy with the format. 

Just something to consider.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> To me, the physical ability to make 40 shots in a given day is not the problem. By the time you hit the warmup bags and shoot your 20 targets and shoot the SIMS range and try out that new release or adjust your sight you've probably shot near 100 for the day. However, having to keep the mental side of your game completely in tune for 40 targets is a little more difficult. Everyone kows how much stress can take out of you. Another thing to keep in mind is the fact that all of the shoots left tend to be a little on the HOT side. I understand the Classic will be the old format but the other 2 shoot will not. Add 90+ degree heat into the equation and I think there are going to be some shooters that are not going to be happy with the format.
> 
> Just something to consider.




It has been in this format for a while , for a few years.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> To me, the physical ability to make 40 shots in a given day is not the problem. By the time you hit the warmup bags and shoot your 20 targets and shoot the SIMS range and try out that new release or adjust your sight you've probably shot near 100 for the day. However, having to keep the mental side of your game completely in tune for 40 targets is a little more difficult. Everyone kows how much stress can take out of you. Another thing to keep in mind is the fact that all of the shoots left tend to be a little on the HOT side. I understand the Classic will be the old format but the other 2 shoot will not. Add 90+ degree heat into the equation and I think there are going to be some shooters that are not going to be happy with the format.
> 
> Just something to consider.


I've got to totally agree with you on this one.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

*shoot times*



rcarte10 said:


> If you are a lifetime member of the ASA you get prefered shoot times in these classes 11:00 Sat. and 8:00 on Sun.


I was talking about bow novice, and open c. I am a lifetime member, and I shot 11:00 on Sat, 8:00 on Sun in Augusta. I shot open c


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been shooting Novice and now moving to Open C for KY. This will be my 4th event and I think so far I prefer the all in one day concept. At MS I shot 2 days and with the scores I had there I would have gladly got on the road 1st thing Sunday morning. TX and GA scores were better so for Saturday night and Sunday morning I was plenty busy with curiousity of where I was going to fall in line at the end of the day. I think from the shooter perspective, both rounds in one day is nice. If I were a vendor, I may be more concerned with how many potential late Saturday, Sunding morning customers I would be missing. 

For those who are afraid of being bored on Sunday, but have to be there earlier. Take the time to hit the Sunday service at the event. I sat in on my first ASA Chapel service in Augusta and really enjoyed it.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

*Grow Up!*



treeman65 said:


> It looks like ASA is punishing shooters in Bow novice and open c classes.This is totally WRONG.


If you don't like it, nut-up and move-up.ukey:​


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> It has been in this format for a while , for a few years.


It was not at the two ASA's I attended last year. I shot Novice and shot both days at KY and Columbus.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

3-D Quest said:


> If you don't like it, nut-up and move-up.ukey:​


Now I believe that Treeman has the abilty to move up to "B" if he wishes, however not all the shooters in "C" do. To automatically assume that these beginning classes are loaded with sandbaggers is starting to get a little old. Yes there are people that shoot very well and some that it might be a stretch to consider "Novice" in those classes. ASA has a system in place to move people out of that class based on their finishing positions. If they don't qualify to be moved up by ASA then maybe they are not shooting good enough to be in another class.

I am willing to accept that maybe you know Treeman and this was just a personal jab at a friend, but unfortunately too many people voice that opinion and don't actually think about it before they say it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Now I believe that Treeman has the abilty to move up to "B" if he wishes, however not all the shooters in "C" do. To automatically assume that these beginning classes are loaded with sandbaggers is starting to get a little old. Yes there are people that shoot very well and some that it might be a stretch to consider "Novice" in those classes. ASA has a system in place to move people out of that class based on their finishing positions. If they don't qualify to be moved up by ASA then maybe they are not shooting good enough to be in another class.
> 
> I am willing to accept that maybe you know Treeman and this was just a personal jab at a friend, but unfortunately too many people voice that opinion and don't actually think about it before they say it.


 Thanks MAT and I dont beleive I know the jabber.:wink:
Another thing these people that are thinking it is perfectly fine to shoot it all in one day. What if it rains all day on satuday and not sunday?Then if you shoot them all in one day you dont get a break from the weather.


----------



## Mr 560 (Aug 21, 2006)

*line times*

Just got my card in the mail. My time is sat 11am sun 8am and i am shooting open c. My sun is shooting bow novice sat 8am sat 3pm.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Spoon13 said:


> Now I believe that Treeman has the abilty to move up to "B" if he wishes, however not all the shooters in "C" do. To automatically assume that these beginning classes are loaded with sandbaggers is starting to get a little old. Yes there are people that shoot very well and some that it might be a stretch to consider "Novice" in those classes. ASA has a system in place to move people out of that class based on their finishing positions. If they don't qualify to be moved up by ASA then maybe they are not shooting good enough to be in another class.
> 
> I am willing to accept that maybe you know Treeman and this was just a personal jab at a friend, but unfortunately too many people voice that opinion and don't actually think about it before they say it.



And I personally heard one of the hot open c shooters at Paris bragging to his buddies about sandbagging by shooting until he’s a few dollars short of move up then switching to the IBO so he can stay in C.
Seems he's been shooting the class for several years doing exactly the same thing, I never could catch his name or Mike would have it already.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JAVI said:


> And I personally heard one of the hot open c shooters at Paris bragging to his buddies about sandbagging by shooting until he’s a few dollars short of move up then switching to the IBO so he can stay in C.
> Seems he's been shooting the class for several years doing exactly the same thing, I never could catch his name or Mike would have it already.


I am not saying in the least that there are not people like that in Open C and Bow Novice. There are. However there are too many people whose first reaction to anything that happens in these 2 classes is because of sandbaggers and people who don't belong there. 

Besides, the magic number to be moved up out of Open "C" is only $300. If you win a tourney which is $300+ and get a little contigency money from some people it still not like anybody is gonna be able to make the down payment on that house they've been looking at.:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Mr 560 said:


> Just got my card in the mail. My time is sat 11am sun 8am and i am shooting open c. My sun is shooting bow novice sat 8am sat 3pm.


Lorraine at ASA told me on the phone that there were 27 slots open that would get Sat 11 and Sun 8 shooting times from Open C. The rest will be Sat 8 & 3.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds like they are playing games with Open C ?? Gene called a second time, begged, and they told him NOBODY would be shooting any times other than BOTH on Saturday in Open C (as range assignments show), so he had them move him to Open B with a warning that he can't move back. But that's OK. Last shoot for him this year anyway in ASA.


----------



## Mr 560 (Aug 21, 2006)

Will my card says 11 . What is going to happen when i so up at 9 to get ready to shoot at 11. guess i will call them and find out.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Mr 560 said:


> Will my card says 11 . What is going to happen when i so up at 9 to get ready to shoot at 11. guess i will call them and find out.



I have no doubt you are shooting at 11:00. But it proves they are playing games. But when you call them, ask them why their website shows ONLY same day range assignments for Open C.  I think the truth is they are playing favorites with long time members and don't want but a handful of Open C'ers on the course Sunday AM.

Don't get me wrong. I have no stake in this. I shoot Senior Open anyway. But I am watching how they have handled this.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

The 11 o'clock times are normally reserved for the ASA lifetime members, and if you purchase a lifetime membership you can shoot at 11:00


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

rcarte10 said:


> The 11 o'clock times are normally reserved for the ASA lifetime members, and if you purchase a lifetime membership you can shoot at 11:00


Nope.

Bigcountry24 and I are NOT lifetime members and we are shooting 11am Sat and 8am Sun in Open C. I was told it is because we registered early. Both of us have received our shooters cards to confirm it. I personally believe it is what they are doing to keep from adding more ranges and staff. Keep overhead low and reduce the quality of product sold. It's the American Business way.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Bigcountry24 and I are NOT lifetime members and we are shooting 11am Sat and 8am Sun in Open C. I was told it is because we registered early. Both of us have received our shooters cards to confirm it. I personally believe it is what they are doing to keep from adding more ranges and staff. Keep overhead low and reduce the quality of product sold. It's the American Business way.


Good Morning Spoon, these guy's have a point. If your shooting at 11:00 why is there no 11:00 Open C time slot on the schedule for Saturday or an 8am slot for sunday??? You would think if they were going to have open c shooters shooting on those days and times, it would be on the range schedule. So whats up???


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*shoot times*

I called ASA last week to see if I could be switched to the old normal time of 11 sat, and 8 sun, I was told the slots were filled and they were limited to begin with and that I was on the wait list if someone canceled. So even though it is not on website it is there they just don't want to advertise it to get flooded with complaints and hopefuls like me.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

DBiggers said:


> Good Morning Spoon, these guy's have a point. If your shooting at 11:00 why is there no 11:00 Open C time slot on the schedule for Saturday or an 8am slot for sunday??? You would think if they were going to have open c shooters shooting on those days and times, it would be on the range schedule. So whats up???


I registered for Augusta and Kentucky at the same time and that was about a month before Augusta. Lorraine told me there were 27 spots going to the first people who registered for Kentucky. I got lucky.

However, that doesn't mean that I'm not upset at the circumstances. Open C and Bow Novice shooters are just as important as everyone else at an ASA shoot. We should be allowed to have the same experience as Open B, A Semi Pro, even the Open Pro classes.

Maybe I'm wrong and the masses will love this new format. I just don't think so.

BTW--Good morning to you too Dbiggers.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Open C and Novice have had the worst shoot times for years. I remember back when Open C shot at noon on Sunday instead of 8am, and that cause a lot of wailing and nashing of teeth. Heck you could not get out of the shoot sight until around 5pm back then. So, Mike changed it to shooting all 40 on Saturday.....and still wailing and nashing of teeth.

At the end of the day the facts are not every location can handle the inclusion of at least 2 more ranges. So, something had to be done. Is it fair for the Open C and novice shooters? Maybe, maybe not. Is it a way for Mike to encourage folks to jump up in a class without being pushed? Maybe maybe not.......


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Is it a way for Mike to encourage folks to jump up in a class without being pushed? Maybe maybe not.......


This annoys me more than anything. I am not necessarily disagreeing with the thought but the fact that ASA feels the need to do this to make the handful of dishonest shooters honest in those classes. I am not naive enough the sit here and say that there are not any shooters in those classes that can compete in higher classes. I disagree with the notion that the majority of shooters can. What happens to the people that truly belong in that class?? What about them?? 

As stated before, ASA already has a system in place to move shooters up. Why not just let it do it's job??


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> This annoys me more than anything. I am not necessarily disagreeing with the thought but the fact that ASA feels the need to do this to make the handful of dishonest shooters honest in those classes. I am not naive enough the sit here and say that there are not any shooters in those classes that can compete in higher classes. I disagree with the notion that the majority of shooters can. What happens to the people that truly belong in that class?? What about them??
> 
> As stated before, ASA already has a system in place to move shooters up. Why not just let it do it's job??



Forcast future....Don't look to see slots open, the class you share the ranges with are increasing.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Forcast future....Don't look to see slots open, the class you share the ranges with are increasing.


An absolutely outstanding problem to have. If attendance is increasing then ASA needs to think about increasing the range numbers to facilitate the influx of new shooters to the events. That is a more favorable response than to deminish the experience of the shooters in the "beginning" classes.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> I registered for Augusta and Kentucky at the same time and that was about a month before Augusta. Lorraine told me there were 27 spots going to the first people who registered for Kentucky. I got lucky.
> 
> However, that doesn't mean that I'm not upset at the circumstances. Open C and Bow Novice shooters are just as important as everyone else at an ASA shoot. We should be allowed to have the same experience as Open B, A Semi Pro, even the Open Pro classes.
> 
> ...


Ordinarally i think i'd be one to like this new set-up, were it not for the fact that 40 targets is alot of targets to shoot all in one day, especially when its 90 + degress outside. And unforunately, i'am not as young as i use to be. Now Ky is not going to be all that bad in the 1st of june. But Metropolis, from what i hear is as hot as columbus was last year, all the time. For me even after 20 targets my D-O starts to break down and "Damn" its shower time. :embara: But i like the idea of getting the free time on sunday to shoot the simm's course. Who know's i registered for Augusta on friday just before the team shoot and got picked to shoot both days, while some friends of mine pre-registered 2 weeks ahead of time and had to shoot it all on saturday. I'am just practicing more and longer outside in the sun to try and condition myself for this change and i just hope i can make a descent go of it. Good luck fella's and i hope to see you all there.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

DBiggers said:


> Ordinarally i think i'd be one to like this new set-up, were it not for the fact that 40 targets is alot of targets to shoot all in one day, especially when its 90 + degress outside. And unforunately, i'am not as young as i use to be. Now Ky is not going to be all that bad in the 1st of june. But Metropolis, from what i hear is as hot as columbus was last year, all the time. For me even after 20 targets my D-O starts to break down and "Damn" its shower time. :embara: But i like the idea of getting the free time on sunday to shoot the simm's course. Who know's i registered for Augusta on friday just before the team shoot and got picked to shoot both days, while some friends of mine pre-registered 2 weeks ahead of time and had to shoot it all on saturday. I'am just practicing more and longer outside in the sun to try and condition myself for this change and i just hope i can make a descent go of it. Good luck fella's and i hope to see you all there.


Dont plan on KY being all that comfortable....it was brutal last year, and most of the ranges are on a power line with us standing in the sun shooting into the woods.....


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

reylamb said:


> Dont plan on KY being all that comfortable....it was brutal last year, and most of the ranges are on a power line with us standing in the sun shooting into the woods.....


Yep just got off the phone with a buddy of mine that was there last year and he said the same thing,  And they want us to shoot 40 targets out in that all day long.  Man that's gonna suck. Guess i'll have to bring my own shade, in the form of a big umbrella.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

I just registered a freind of my son's yesterday, and he is shooting both days 11 Sat 8 Sun


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

DBiggers said:


> Yep just got off the phone with a buddy of mine that was there last year and he said the same thing,  And they want us to shoot 40 targets out in that all day long.  Man that's gonna suck. Guess i'll have to bring my own shade, in the form of a big umbrella.


Yup, a BIG umbie, empty bottles to fill up with water, and bug spray for both ticks and chiggers also are must have items for this shoot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I got some poison on my skin something bad last year. Only hears of a couple people that got it but it got me good. Not sure which variety it was but it was potent.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

rcarte10 said:


> I just registered a freind of my son's yesterday, and he is shooting both days 11 Sat 8 Sun


Which class??


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*Asa*

London Ky: Class C sat 11am sun 8am

Will be coming down with 7 foam shooting brothers from southeast Wisconsin. Good Luck to Ya'll 
IBM


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

DBiggers said:


> were it not for the fact that 40 targets is alot of targets to shoot all in one day, especially when its 90 + degress outside.



You do know its only been in the mid 70s there, right? And, is only still looking like its only going to be in the mid 70s.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> You do know its only been in the mid 70s there, right? And, is only still looking like its only going to be in the mid 70s.


Yes, that's what they said last year. And we had to stand in the 90 degree sun all day both days with stumps and poison everywhere. One would hope they would learn to rid of the stumps and posion before someone gets seriously hurt. The heat they can't do anything about, though. But it was VERY hot standing in those power lines.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

TANC said:


> Yes, that's what they said last year. And we had to stand in the 90 degree sun all day both days with stumps and poison everywhere. One would hope they would learn to rid of the stumps and posion before someone gets seriously hurt. The heat they can't do anything about, though. But it was VERY hot standing in those power lines.



I must of been lucky...I didin't think it was hot ..and I didn't see or get into any poison ivy.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> I must of been lucky...I didin't think it was hot ..and I didn't see or get into any poison ivy.


I seem to recall it being in the upper 80s low 90s last year. Factor in standing on the power lines I found it to be very hot.......then again I find anything over 70 to be hot also.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

*Shooting times*

Just curious and not trying to stir the pot, but why not have this discussion on the ASA forum? It gives the ASA administration a chance to see how people truly feel about the schedule. It may not change anything, but at least you know your voice is heard where it has the biggest opportunity to make a difference.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Just curious and not trying to stir the pot, but why not have this discussion on the ASA forum? It gives the ASA administration a chance to see how people truly feel about the schedule. It may not change anything, but at least you know your voice is heard where it has the biggest opportunity to make a difference.


I sent a pm directly to LD Falks over a week ago through the ASA forum regarding this matter. I am still waiting for an acknowledgment that I even exist.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I sent a pm directly to LD Falks over a week ago through the ASA forum regarding this matter. I am still waiting for an acknowledgment that I even exist.



Mike is who is the man in charge of any matter regarding the Pro/Ams


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

I registered him for Bow Novice


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I am new to 3-D. Due to the schedule that will allow me to shoot both rounds in one day is the reason I am going to London. If it was not for this I wouldn't be able to go. 

But I have a question. Do you have to pre register? I didn't see that anywhere on the A.S.A. web site.


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

TN ARCHER said:


> But I have a question. Do you have to pre register? I didn't see that anywhere on the A.S.A. web site.



No sir.. you don't have to pre-register. You can sign up to shoot at the ASA trailer once you're there.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Great. I will make my hotel reservation in the morning.:wink:


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

GlowbugAng said:


> No sir.. you don't have to pre-register. You can sign up to shoot at the ASA trailer once you're there.


Hey Baby Sister, can't wait to see you again in Ky. Try to find me on friday so i can meet your husband.


----------

